# SD card for 5d mk iii



## amgc32 (May 19, 2012)

Im planning to get a Sandisk 32gb 90mbps CF card. I wanna pair it up with a 32gb SD card. I dont know which one to get the 45 or 95 mbps. I read here somewhere that the SD slot of the 5d MK iii is slower than the CF and if i use a 95mbps card I will only be able to use it at 45mbps. Is this true? Which one did you guys choose to use for your camera?


----------



## Wideopen (May 21, 2012)

The 45mbps will be fine in my opinion. I honestly use the SD card for back up storage when the cf fills up and or Jpeg write only. SD speed isn't too much of an issue for me anyways I don't think the 5d mark iii can read and write at 95mbps unless canon allows it with a firmware upgrade.


----------



## msdarkroom (May 24, 2012)

I'd go with this 45: http://amzn.to/HvmDVK
I have a few of them and they work very well.

-MS


----------



## amgc32 (May 25, 2012)

msdarkroom said:


> I'd go with this 45: http://amzn.to/HvmDVK
> I have a few of them and they work very well.
> 
> -MS



Thanks for the link! I just bought one!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 25, 2012)

amgc32 said:


> msdarkroom said:
> 
> 
> > I'd go with this 45: http://amzn.to/HvmDVK
> ...


 
Its not that the SD slot is slow, the issue is that it does not take advantage of the speed offered by UHS-1. So, if you buy a UHS-1 card, it will fall back to class 10, and you have paid for a speed you will not get or use. The referenced card is 45 mb/sec when you have a UHS-1 compatible camera, but much slower with a 5D MK III. 

The card will fall back to a 30mb/sec, and basically operate like this card, so you paid extra for speed you will not get.

http://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-Ultra-SDHC-Class-SDSDU-032G-U46/dp/B007BJHEWK/ref=pd_cp_pc_3


----------

